# I have a Maxtor 80GB DiamondMax HD ATA/133 that I want to save help me!



## Miguel2013 (Dec 23, 2015)

Years ago... around august 2010 I was doing something on my sister's computer, when I connected the power cable up side down to this HD when it started smelling burned. I inmediately knew something went wrung.
I really wanted to take it as a new opportunity to learn something new.







I didn't want to reconnect it again, And I said the data is not lost I'm sure. Is just the circuit that's messed up. So I went to find out I needed a certain circuit replacement that had the power connector and the other transistors intact  but that belonged to the same family, On this part is where I forgot what to look for to be exact. if is the serial number or the part number I have to be sure of. I bought the circuit but after changing it, I end up doing it again!! yes burned it. I asked for a replacement and they sent another one to my address but soon after I felt sick and end up going to a mental hospital for 11 months. I don't know where I put it (the new circuit) to this day, I can't find it, and the ebay seller has dissapeared. I think he was called PBC solutions.

Does anyone here has a similar drive that I can use to just replace the circuit? another number on the side stickers says Y328R2KE FY03A (that's under the bar code) any more info please reply me.
I really want to keep this data.


----------



## R-T-B (Dec 23, 2015)

You're entering the land of data recovery...  it's expensive.

What you actually need to do, is find a donor board PCB and reprogram it's firmware with the old drives parameters.  I haven't the slightest clue how to begin that with a Maxtor DiamondMax, they are old drives.

It's likely to exceed the value of the drive though just in parts.

If you are lucky, a donor PCB may work as-is for data recovery, but never trust the drive again.


----------



## zsolt_93 (Dec 23, 2015)

Just don't do it. Its not worth at all and you will end up burning it up again. If you managed to plug a molex plug that normally cannot be plugged upside down, then you should stay away from them.


----------



## Nelson Ng (Dec 23, 2015)

Get a SSD...


----------



## Miguel2013 (Dec 23, 2015)

R-T-B said:


> You're entering the land of data recovery...  it's expensive.
> 
> What you actually need to do, is find a donor board PCB and reprogram it's firmware with the old drives parameters.  I haven't the slightest clue how to begin that with a Maxtor DiamondMax, they are old drives.
> 
> ...


oh wow thanks, I want to take this as an opportunity to learn, but what parts are you referring to that I need to buy other then the pcb board?


----------



## Miguel2013 (Dec 23, 2015)

Nelson Ng said:


> Get a SSD...


my dads and sister older files are on that plate I can't throw it away, I been waiting for this moment for 4 years.


----------



## qubit (Dec 23, 2015)

I think they have just learned the value of backups the hard way. :/


----------



## Mussels (Dec 23, 2015)

you need an identical drive, and swap the board over. no guarantees it'd work.

Any differences (model, revision, capacity etc) would make it not work.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 23, 2015)

I might have one or two dead ones i can take the PCB off and send your way. Maxtor hard drives used to be the staple of my old builds back in the 00's before samsung Spinpoint's were all the rage. Going to need to check the shed.


----------



## truth teller (Dec 23, 2015)

@Mussels is right, you need a board from the exact same hdd model, exact same revision and with the exact same firmware version as your hdd (a firmware version checksum/version is written to the plates too, different versions will make the controller enter "limbo mode") and even with all this its a gamble, the plates motor and/or heads seeker could have burned (if the controller doesn't have internal protection diodes they are bust). pcb/boards are plug&play if all the above is the same (remove 4/5 screws on it and change it).

or you can shell a couple thousand $$ and ask a professional data recovery company to dump all the data on the plates onto a .bin file and recover it into a proper filesystem you can read.

btw, how did you even plug a molex upside down? was the hdd molex connector slot busted or something?


----------



## Ferrum Master (Dec 23, 2015)

Order same board... and swap the EEPROM IC... you will need an hot air gun... if it already sounds too tough... give it to professional.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 23, 2015)

oh and to the people asking: the plastic on those old drives could be very thin, and they got brittle. you could use not much more than regular force and the plastic would bend/warp/crack and the plug would go in. I've had it happen on hard drives and fan connectors - cheap PSU's tend to be the worst, as their plugs can be slightly off in the sizes.


----------



## Devon68 (Dec 23, 2015)

How did you manage to connect it upside down when the molex and the ata cable have specific grooves that make it impossible to connect improperly.
Well if you smelled smoke that usually means the end and cant be fixed. 
Maybe if you replace the circuit board on the drive with the same model it could work since the data should be still on the platter but I dont know if that would work. Look around on the web maybe someone have already tried it.


----------



## PHaS3 (Dec 23, 2015)

Mussels said:


> you need an identical drive, and swap the board over. no guarantees it'd work.
> 
> Any differences (model, revision, capacity etc) would make it not work.



Indeed, Mussels is right. I have, however, done this before with the same drive you're trying to do it to, and it didn't work at all. The chances are that drive is toast. If the data is that important, you're going to end up paying. I know there are recovery companies that remove the platters to read off them, but they definitely don't do it for free...


----------



## R-T-B (Dec 23, 2015)

Nelson Ng said:


> Get a SSD...



That's it, I'm punching a baby.

Relevant reference:

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...-cores-performance.218515/page-2#post-3388968


----------



## Miguel2013 (Dec 23, 2015)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I might have one or two dead ones i can take the PCB off and send your way. Maxtor hard drives used to be the staple of my old builds back in the 00's before samsung Spinpoint's were all the rage. Going to need to check the shed.


Yes I've learned the hard way but now with modern ssd I think is much harder to lose data since there is not mobile parts.
and even if is a gamble trying to fix it myself with my knowledge and your advices I'm taking this opportunity to learn.
@Devon68 I didn't need to fully connect it, I heard the spark and yes I applied more then gentle force. I was younger and less cautious.


----------



## Toothless (Dec 23, 2015)

Sooo 50/50 to even recover a single byte of data, or to burn up another board and possibly whatever is attached to it?


----------



## Miguel2013 (Dec 23, 2015)

Toothless said:


> Sooo 50/50 to even recover a single byte of data, or to burn up another board and possibly whatever is attached to it?


last night when I made this post I connected the faulty HDD to my newer computer using an external power source and a usb to ide cable and it didn't make any noise or sound or smell. I think I'm pretty secure in trying a new pcb, by the way I used the toasted board. I wanted to confirm it was the drive that was faulty since is been many years I look onto it.
@*Ferrum Master Thanks for reminding me I have to have the same firmware but soldering and hot air guns is not my area, I know a place in Salt Lake that gathers geeks from the area to learn staff together, but they can't help me I tried getting their help to solder my capacitors but they won't, I can try again, maybe I should.*


----------



## Sasqui (Dec 23, 2015)

Some searching.  This could be yours: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0000AT76J/?tag=tec06d-20

The "6Y080P0" has some significance, first 7 digits in the number at the lower right of your drive.

Edit:  More.... http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias=computers&field-keywords=6Y080P0+Maxtor+DiamondMax+Plus+9+Hard+Drive+80gb&tag=tec06d-20

Edit2: More...  https://www.google.com/#q=Maxtor+DiamondMax+Plus+9+Hard+Drive+80gb+NMCD

(The NMCD seems to have some significance, no idea what it means)


----------



## Nelson Ng (Dec 24, 2015)

R-T-B said:


> That's it, I'm punching a baby.
> 
> Relevant reference:
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...-cores-performance.218515/page-2#post-3388968



I don't like kids and babys either. But punching them is out of the line. Pick someone of your own size if you're so tough!

Best regards,

Nelson Ng Yeng Wai 
(Singapore)


----------



## manofthem (Dec 24, 2015)

Nelson Ng said:


> I don't like kids and babys either. But punching them is out of the line. Pick someone of your own size if you're so tough!
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> ...








It was a joke.  He even posted the reference link.  I love babies and kids, and I thought it was humorous.


----------



## Nelson Ng (Dec 24, 2015)

manofthem said:


> It was a joke.  He even posted the reference link.  I love babies and kids, and I thought it was humorous.



Maybe he meant it as a joke. But there are certain things that's not meant to be said, such as rapes, violence, and killings. Victims of such heinous acts do NOT treat these as funny jokes.

Best regards,


----------



## Zakin (Dec 24, 2015)

Nelson Ng said:


> Maybe he meant it as a joke. But there are certain things that's not meant to be said, such as rapes, violence, and killings. Victims of such heinous acts do NOT treat these as funny jokes.
> 
> Best regards,


Well, recommending an SSD as a solution to something that doesn't even remotely relate is a pretty poor joke as well.


----------



## R-T-B (Dec 24, 2015)

Nelson Ng said:


> Maybe he meant it as a joke. But there are certain things that's not meant to be said, such as rapes, violence, and killings. Victims of such heinous acts do NOT treat these as funny jokes.
> 
> Best regards,



I did not mean to offend.  I seriously would never punch an infant, hope that comforts you.

And for the record, I'm fat and obese.  The baby might win.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 24, 2015)

Kids, keep this thread clean or so help me god, i WILL turn this thread around and drive right back home.

(Keep it on topic. its christmas, be nice)


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 24, 2015)

Mussels said:


> Kids, keep this thread clean or so help me god, i WILL turn this thread around and drive right back home.
> 
> (Keep it on topic. its christmas, be nice)



Are we there yet?


----------



## silentbogo (Dec 24, 2015)

To OP:
How are your soldering skills? I've had a similar issue with 2 HDDs in the past (involving power splitters), and if you are lucky, all you need to do is find and replace a burned diode on the main supply line (look for a scorched little square block). 
Otherwise you should look for an identical HDD with degrading surface (bad blocks) and scavenge its logical board.

Still can't figure out how you managed to plug it in upside-down...


----------

